# Jaf-1.1.1 Installation Error (FreeBSD 9)



## LeFroid (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello,

I am currently trying to install tuxguitar (audio/tuxguitar) on my newly installed FreeBSD 9.0 partition. However, while installing its dependencies there is an error when it comes to the jaf-1.1.1 package. This is caused by a dead link to a download page. It references downloading the distribution package from the following link: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...ctRef=jaf-1.1.1-fcs-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer

If you try to go to this link you will be redirected to an oracle page (http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/indexes/downloads/sdlc-decommission-333274.html) that states the links for the download have been changed. Maybe I'm just blind but I couldn't seem to find the link to download this specific package (jaf) anywhere on oracle's website or through a google search. I figured that this would be the best place to report this issue, so do with it what you may. Hopefully someone can find the new download link.

Thank you!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 16, 2012)

Informing the port maintainer would be the way to go:

[cmd=]make -C /usr/ports/audio/tuxguitar maintainer[/cmd]

or file a PR in the ports category.


----------



## LeFroid (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you DutchDaemon. I just send the maintainer an email. I found the download as well, and if anybody else need it the link is here: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/j...s-java-plat-419418.html#jaf-1.1.1-fcs-oth-JPR


----------

